# Hotels near Sunglow Pier?



## 4nbait (Jan 15, 2007)

Looking for a hotel near Sunglow for our trip there on January 2nd or so. I would like walking distance to the pier so I can fish a little bit while the wife and kids sleep. 
Thanks in advance for you help!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Motel*

I fish Sunglow often. I'm from Michigan too, but moved here 15 years ago. I first stayed at the "Sandcastle" motel when I got here. It's very close and walking distance to the pier.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I would go to the pier website and get the address. Then go to travelocity or google maps and plug that address in. On google maps you can ask it for business' type in hotel or motel. Then you can compare distance.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm sure KZ will pop in with some info. He fishes up that way quite often.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Beach Quarters Resort:

3711 S Atlantic Ave
Daytona Beach Shores, FL 32118
Phone: 386-767-3119

http://travel.yahoo.com/p-reviews-370304-prod-hotel-action-read-ratings_and_reviews-i

That is... if they have any vacancy. It's always booked! Runs about $85 per night. Mike's Galley is on the ground level and does the best breakfast in S. Daytona (closed on Monday). When are you coming out? Still debating if I want to deal with the idiots from Biketoberfest to go out there this weekend... might skip it.


----------



## 4nbait (Jan 15, 2007)

*Thanks for the info.*

I will be out there from the 27th of December to the 3rd of January. I have a few days (after New Year) away from the grandparents and will spend it on the piers. This site is great for info...I will make sure to stock up on the Gulp! Should I give Sebastian Inlet a go also?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Zack*

SHHHH. hey man youv'e allready given up the Fishing spots the baits to use etc... Now Mike's Galley..... That's a closely guarded Secret! The wife and i allready wait 20-30 min on the Weekends.

Ok so long as the guy doesn't eat all the Raisin Toast and Ham gotta have that for the western or Mikes Mix.

Pats Riverfront Cafe' is a Close 3rd the Galley took First and 2nd.


Ya could have at least sent the Michigander over to the Ocean Diner next the the ABC, Would have been none the wiser.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Just a tip: Gulp! works great in the river, but I wouldn't waste your time with it at Sunglow. 

P.S. Mike's Veggie Mix and Cinnamon Bread is the best!


----------



## jacksontosh7 (Oct 21, 2011)

I know this is an old forum but I wonder if any of this is still relevant? I plan on visiting soon and I need a good hotel near by with decent mattresses (I have back problems). Any suggestions?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

jacksontosh7: Contact Pirates Cove...Ocean Front...1 1/2 blocks away. Effeciencies and 1 and 2 bedroom suites. Not sure about the mattresses, but you can ask them. Sorry, but I don't have a phone number. PM me the dates you are planning on being here, number of people, etc...I do have an "in" there. Regardless,maybe we can hook up and do a little fishing.:fishing: Larry


----------

